# mettre un DVD dans un ipad



## gooliver7 (21 Juin 2017)

bonjour à tous voilà:
jai un DVD interactif avec plein de menu (cest un cours de langue) il marche très bien sûr ordi mais je voudrai le mettre dans mon ipad qqun sait comment faire?
je vous remercie d'avance!


----------



## r e m y (21 Juin 2017)

Pas possible


----------



## gooliver7 (21 Juin 2017)

J'ai oublié de vous dire j'avais déjà fait cela sur android avec ma tablet avec le logiciel wondershare ça avait très bien marché


----------



## r e m y (21 Juin 2017)

Transférer une vidéo (film, dessin animé...) d'un DVD à un iPad ça se fait (avec les utilitaires de Wondershare ou autre, ce n'est pas les solutions qui manquent), mais pour un DVD interactif, je ne connais aucune solution.


----------



## melaure (21 Juin 2017)

Idem, Androïd étant nettement moins bridé qu'iOS, il est possible qu'il y ait des applis de lecture DVD avec un accès réseau à un lecteur de PC, mais Apple ne validera jamais une app comme ceci tellement elle souhaite que tu achètes sa camelote sur l'IThune Store  Le médias optiques sont exclus du monde Apple maintenant ...

Il ne te reste que la conversion, mais plus de menu interactifs ...


----------



## gooliver7 (21 Juin 2017)

Merci beaucoup de vos reponses!!
Mais c'est quand même incroyable
A l'heure ou le ipad est sensé petit à petit imiter l'ordinateur, ne pas pouvoir lire un Dvd....


----------



## lepetitpiero (21 Juin 2017)

Un Ipad n'est pas sensé imiter un ordinateur !!!!  C'est un autre outil multimedia...


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2017)

C'est bien résumé


----------



## gooliver7 (22 Juin 2017)

Merci à tous en tout cas


----------



## r e m y (22 Juin 2017)

Le DVD c'est dépassé, même sur ordinateur (de plus en plus d'ordinateurs sont vendus sans lecteur de DVD).
Comme pour les films ou la musique, les éditeurs d'applications diffusent leurs produits par téléchargement direct sans support physique. 
On est au règne du dematerialisé!


----------



## melaure (22 Juin 2017)

gooliver7 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup de vos reponses!!
> Mais c'est quand même incroyable
> A l'heure ou le ipad est sensé petit à petit imiter l'ordinateur, ne pas pouvoir lire un Dvd....



l'iPad remplaçant l’ordinateur, c'est juste de la comm Apple pour les bobos ...


----------



## melaure (22 Juin 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Le DVD c'est dépassé, même sur ordinateur (de plus en plus d'ordinateurs sont vendus sans lecteur de DVD).
> Comme pour les films ou la musique, les éditeurs d'applications diffusent leurs produits par téléchargement direct sans support physique.
> On est au règne du dematerialisé!



Dématérialisé volatile en plus, car Apple ne conserve pas les anciennes versions d'applis, et ne les mets pas à dispo ailleurs, sans compter que tout est verrouillé par d'infâmes DRM liés à ton compte iTunes. Donc si tu gardes du vieux matos, tu ne peux plus le nourrir (à moins de sauvegarder ton répertoire contenant les applis avant chaque changement d'OS).

Bref on est vraiment des pigeons ... On peut se remonter sans problème un Mac Plus avec toute la logithèque de l'époque avec les vieilles disquettes/CD ou les sites d'abandonware, mais tout ce qui est fait dans les années 201x est vraiment conçu pour être rapidement inutilisable et donc la poubelle ... Essaye de repartir de zéro avec un iPad 1 ...

On est au règne du dématérialisé, mais aussi de l'abjecte !


----------



## USB09 (5 Juillet 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Idem, Androïd étant nettement moins bridé qu'iOS, il est possible qu'il y ait des applis de lecture DVD avec un accès réseau à un lecteur de PC, mais Apple ne validera jamais une app comme ceci tellement elle souhaite que tu achètes sa camelote sur l'IThune Store  Le médias optiques sont exclus du monde Apple maintenant ...
> 
> Il ne te reste que la conversion, mais plus de menu interactifs ...



 Peut être tout simplement qu'il n'ont peut pas envie de supporter toutes les licences du MPEG2.


----------



## melaure (6 Juillet 2017)

Oui c'est typique d'Apple, ne payer aucune royalties aux autres, mais se consacrer à taxer tout le monde à 30% mini


----------



## r e m y (6 Juillet 2017)

USB09 a dit:


> Peut être tout simplement qu'il n'ont peut pas envie de supporter toutes les licences du MPEG2.



C'est le développeur de l'application de lecture de DVD qui devrait s'acquitter de la license MPEG 2, pas Apple!


----------



## USB09 (6 Juillet 2017)

Je ne crois pas. Le développeur utilisé des  API. Et ceux de la video doivent supporter les autorisation du MPEG , comme sur mac. 
Quelque soit l'application on peut pas copier.


----------

